# Mandatory Life Jackets



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hmmm so you don't need to wear a helmet on a motorcycle, which accounts for a ton of deaths in Florida each year, but you have to wear a life jacket on a boat that doesn't go into big water? 
How about we start with a mandatory boaters saftey course and an endorsement on your liscense?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

As usual regs are developed for the idiots of this world and all the rest would have to suffer.... The nanny state strikes again. I can see the need for floatation wearing being mandatory on things like jet skis... but as for the rest?


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Trying to legislate stupid ------AGAIN...............
How many deaths attributed :
1. non-swimmers
2. insufficient number of pfds
3.overloaded
4.alcohol
5.no safety course 

I retired from 25yrs in marine law enforcement and I find this is so ridiculous  it is beyond belief >>>>>>>>>>> such [smiley=bs.gif] [smiley=bigun2.gif]


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> How about we start with a mandatory boaters saftey course and an endorsement on your liscense?


My preference too, but many in the boating community do not agree.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> The U.S. Forest Service estimates that 82 million people participated in boating in 2010 and Coast Guard statistics show 736 people died in boating accidents that year. According to a Coast Guard mathematical model, if a 70 percent wear rate was achieved, mandating boaters nationwide to wear life jackets in boats less than 18-feet could save 71 lives each year


What a f*&^ing miniscule statistic. If that passes my next boat will be 18'1" or longer


----------



## boggob (Feb 20, 2007)

I think this is the new policy for all boats on USACE-Managed Reservoirs.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

title modification to count the length my new bow pulpit


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> title modification to count the length my new bow pulpit


Interesting idea but think what this could do to boat values for anything under 18 ft. Would you buy one if you had to always wear a life vest?


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> If that passes my next boat will be 18'1" or longer


hmm, the proposed reg says less than 18'. I read that to mean 18' and up are excluded from this lunacy. Really diggin' my Panga 18 now.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> Interesting idea but think what this could do to boat values for anything under 18 ft. Would you buy one if you had to always wear a life vest?


I'll weigh in with a big fat no on this one. I'd bet the boat mfr's would be up in arms over this too...


----------



## floridanative1028 (May 30, 2009)

This incident here will push that issue right over the edge.  3 people, 15 ft. boat, 2 with life jackets live, 1 without dies.  

http://www.sun-sentinel.com/news/br...ro-inlet-boater-folo-20110621,0,1691228.story

This happened 2 nights ago during calm conditions


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

total pfds in the boat?????
throwable? 
working bilge pump?
vhf?

etc...Trajic
Everyone and everytime... you need to check and make sure eveything is working and that you have everything required and carry spares(fuses etc.)
Yes. I do.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> This incident here will push that issue right over the edge.  3 people, 15 ft. boat, 2 with life jackets live, 1 without dies.
> 
> http://www.sun-sentinel.com/news/br...ro-inlet-boater-folo-20110621,0,1691228.story
> 
> This happened 2 nights ago during calm conditions


That is tragic for sure and a life vest probably would have saved the fathers life. However, that inlet, or most any inlet for that matter, is really no place for a 15' boat at night, calm conditions or not. The current alone can cause all sorts of problems for a small boat like that, especially with any sort of loss of power. 

So they really shouldn't have been there in the first place and once they decided to navigate the inlet everyone absolutely should have had a life vest on too. Unfortunately, poor judgement at several levels contributed to this incident, but it's still horrible to imagine what that poor kid is going through right now. That's the worst way to learn a lesson for sure. :'(


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Looks like i'll b breakin the $hit outta that law.... Read carefully and it only states "adults". Why?, i think kids need them and are more important


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> > This incident here will push that issue right over the edge.  3 people, 15 ft. boat, 2 with life jackets live, 1 without dies.
> >
> > http://www.sun-sentinel.com/news/br...ro-inlet-boater-folo-20110621,0,1691228.story
> >
> ...



Deerfly, I completely agree with you. and I am glad you said it so well. I would also add that while family members might want to view the tragedy as preventable the majority of us who participate in these activities also understand and accept some level of risk. We know the dangers and while we would prefer not to get injured or die we also want to live our lives to the fullest. Some people get injured or die not knowing what they entered into and the level of regret is enormous. For those of us who know what we are doing there is a level of acceptance and little regret. Making all of us wear life vests is nothing more than an unnecessary invasion into our personal decisions with the hopes of helping a tiny few who most likely can't help themselves.


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

Tragic for this family no doubt. 

I say we mandate the Genetic Engineers to grow us gills. Then we would be covered if our car went in to the canal, we fall in the pool, or slip in the tub. Then we won't have to worry about drowning ever. If the law is there only to prevent me from doing something to myself then government has gone to far.


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

The plain and simple fact is accidents happen. How many people are killed in cars every year. Yet you do not hear people crying about we should make people quit driving. That would prevent car accidents.

Now to continue with this kinda BS, imagine if these --bleeping-- morons who are our supposed leaders tried this crap down here.

http://www.seattlepi.com/local/article/King-Co-requires-life-vests-for-swimmers-1432255.php#ixzz1PwHSHJah
----------------------------------------
People who hope to beat the summer heat by swimming, floating or boating on rivers in King County must wear a life vest or face an $86 fine.

A divided County Council on Monday passed a personal flotation device ordinance by a five to four vote. Opponents said it was an intrusive move by "big government."

"This council sometimes thinks it's everybody's mom," said Councilwoman Kathy Lambert, who voted "no."

Supporters said the new rule will save lives.

The law appears to be the first of its kind in the state. Staff with the Municipal Research and Services Center of Washington said Kitsap and Clark counties had rules about people wearing life vests while on sail boards, water scooters and other water craft, but it didn't appear any other county required swimmers to wear the devices.

Voting "yes" were Councilmembers Larry Phillips, Joe McDermott, Bob Ferguson, Julia Patterson and Larry Gossett. Voting "no" were Lambert, Reagan Dunn, Pete von Reichbauer and Jane Hague.

County Executive Dow Constantine and Sheriff Sue Rahr supported the measure put forward by Councilmembers Phillips and McDermott. The new rule will be in effect until Oct. 1. Violators would first get a warning.

The new rule was prompted by safety concerns because excessive mountain snowpack could make area waterways particularly dangerous this summer.

"We are looking at a potentially deadly situation," Phillips said.

Authorities say there were 17 drowning deaths on major county rivers between 2005 and 2009.

Opponents who spoke before the Council said sheriff's deputies had better things to do than to write tickets for people on waterways and would be better off focusing on people engaging in dangerous behavior.

Thomas O'Keefe of the advocacy group American Whitewater testified in favor of the ordinance, but did have some concerns. He said other jurisdictions have focused on education rather than enforcement. He said the rule's impact should be studied and not automatically renewed in 2012.

"There are other approaches," he said. "Let's look at all the options."

Von Reichbauer worried that the ordinance was the wrong approach and would require too much of water safety officers that are already stretched thin.

Current state law requires that kids 12 and under must wear a live vest when on a boat that is less than 19 feet long. The new county law says everybody must wear the vests when they are on rivers that include the South, Middle and North Fork and main stem of the Snoqualmie River, the South Fork of the Skykomish, the Tolt River, the Raging River, the Sammamish River, the Cedar River, the White River and the Green River.

It applies to people tubing, rafting, using a surfboard, canoe or kayak. Swimmers or people wading more than 5 feet from shore or in water more than 4 feet deep would also have to wear life vests. The new ordinance does not apply to people at designated public beaches or for people who are skin diving.

Dunn said the language was perhaps too specific and might require anglers to wear live vests if they waded too far into the river.

"I want to flag that as an issue," he said.

An amendment exempting adults who are fishing was passed.

Dunn also questioned whether it made sense to require tubers to wear a life jacket because the tube itself is buoyant.

"Are we in redundant territory here?" he asked.

A Sheriff's Office representative said often tubers are unable to get back to the device they're riding when they fall off.

Dunn said he voted "no" on the ordinance because it was "too much of a blanket approach" and he worried it would eventually be expanded.

"I think it's the beginning of the era of life jackets in King County," he said.

Councilwoman Julia Patterson, a "yes" vote, said the same arguments Dunn made against the life vest ordinance were also made against laws requiring child safety seats in automobiles and banning smoking in public places.

"We are improving the health for everyone because of these laws that we pass," she said.

----------------------------------

in all honesty I think I would call 911 every time I needed to cross the road and when they arrested me numerous times and asked why, I would say because it is soooooooooooooooooooooooooo dangerous. Of course with a lot of sarcasm.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> > > This incident here will push that issue right over the edge.  3 people, 15 ft. boat, 2 with life jackets live, 1 without dies.
> > >
> > > http://www.sun-sentinel.com/news/br...ro-inlet-boater-folo-20110621,0,1691228.story
> > >
> ...


Tom, to be clear, I wasn't suggesting that people should be stopped or not allowed to do stupid and/or risky things. Have at it, just be accountable for your actions and not endanger the safety and well being of others around you while you're living life to the fullest.  

Also, although maritime rescue credo prevails anyway, I'm not real keen on situations where tax payer subsidized search and rescue teams need to be dispatched due to non-essential, selfish, ill-prepared endeavors or activities either. Like running LT25's from LW inlet to West End.  ;D 

Bottom line, the government shouldn't have to be in the business of legislating common sense and I think that's where this life vest thing is headed. Along those lines, my dad was fond of reminding me... son, if you're gonna' be stupid, you better be tough. I'm sure he didn't originate that phrase, but it's true non-the-less.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I wear mine voluntary ...

one minute you are cruising along at 8 mph next minute you are in 30 feet of water ... 150 yards from shore !!! Feeling lucky ???


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

8mph? Cant people swim about 5mph?. Lifejackets must be on the boat, worn voluntarily. For example: when im skurfing or wakeboarding, i Always have one on, when im ridin in my friends 96 mph allison, you better believe i got one on! When running my trolling motor and fishing docklights , heck no.! Its trajic but the story a couple posts up are because they were short a jacket and inexperienced/making semi risky moves. Honestly, it would be a much better idea to make it mandatory to wear a KILL SWITCH. Very few wear them, especially bigger boats, yea the really dangerous ones. People need to understand the risks when they step off the dock and into the boat. When a bunch of dumb drunk jetskiers run under a dock and get their heads taken off its called "survival of the fittest, darwinism, population control"


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

In all seriousness, most deaths in accidents are attributed to drowning which is caused by the victim getting knocked out by the collision.
Therefore, they need to mandate the wearing of helmets at all times. [smiley=1-doh.gif]


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

I'm against mandatory usage for adults. Being a legal adult gives you the right to make life or death decisions about your life. I've been pitched out while under power without a pfd before. I was lucky and was able to swim to the boat (had a kill sw on). I wear my pfd now by choice. I would rather see mandatory regulation for kids. Current law is 5 and younger. Too many irresponsible parents out there won't protect their kids. There are currently no manufacturers that have lightweight/self inflating pfd's rated for users under 16. Build lightweight pfd's kids want to wear and later when they are adults they will use them out of habit.


----------



## cwalden (Jun 24, 2011)

Alabama already has the boaters course and liscence. The funny thing is, its much more difficult than the drivers test. They'll put a 2 ton machine that will do 100mph in the hands of any idiot with a cappacino and a cell phone...

Yet to operate a skiff with a trolling motor, we have to know open seas navigation and the life jacket requirements for a 52ft yacht!

Pretty soon we are going to have to walk around in huge padded suits with facemasks and built in oxygen and defibulators. Just so we cant hurt ourselves. And if we do, the oxygen and defib will bring us back to life!


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

> > *How about we start with a mandatory boaters saftey course and an endorsement on your liscense?[/*quote]
> >
> > My preference too, but many in the boating community do not agree.
> 
> ...


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Please reread, I said community not industry. 

Many in the community (average "Joe" boater) complain about this concept. However, spend some time at the boat ramp on any given saturday/sunday and my comment is typically proven true.


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

Actually, I agree with you 100%. It got so bad in Pine Island Sound during the boom that I started going to the Glades.

There is nothing fun about a 30' boat coming at you driven by someone that does not know the rules of the road.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Been there, done that... got the t-shirt... oh and it's wet!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i dont have  a problem wearing a jacket while on plane and in fact i should wear it more than i do but if a law is passed requiring the use of one while on the trolling motor i will effectively become an inshore outlaw on that day cause im not doing it!! period!!!!!   just what we need...more goverment control


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

But wait there's more !

***********************************************************************************************************************************


RIVERVIEW -- 

As boaters celebrated the 4th of July weekend on the Alafia River, the celebratory mood turned somber Monday morning for the family and friends of a missing boater.

A search came to an end when the body of 44-year-old Frankie Diaz, of Valrico, was found in the river roughly 1,500-feet from where he disappeared Sunday evening.

Diaz vanished into the river between I-75 and US-41 after he jumped off the boat, while boating with friends.

Boaters in area jump in to help

"They turned us around, waved us down. The driver was pretty hysterical," said Lewis Link, a boater that was nearby when Diaz went missing.

Link said he and his friends tried to help find Diaz. "We had about six guys on our boat all dive in and search for him about 20 minutes."

The group had no luck. Diaz's body never resurfaced. Dive teams arrived and took over the search for Diaz. After hours of searching, the divers found Diaz's body in the river.

"Most of the time, when something like this happens, the body tends to stay where it goes down," said Florida Fish and Wildlife Capt. Leo Isambert.

Capt. Isambert said Diaz's body was found in nearly 4-foot deep water, close to where he went missing. Diaz wasn't wearing a life jacket.

Because of large crowds gathered at the Williams Boat Ramp on the Alafia River, Diaz's body was taken to the Port of Tampa to be extracted from the water.
.
FWC Officials said a cause of death has not been determined and are not sure if alcohol was a factor in Diaz's death.

Officials remind all boaters to wear life jackets while on the water.

***********************************************************************************************************************************


----------



## sr5boy (May 12, 2010)

Kids, thats why you should always wear your lifejacket when you get drunk and jump off the boat!  [smiley=1-beer-german.gif] [smiley=40s.gif] [smiley=beavis-bang-your-head.gif] [smiley=alcholic.gif] [smiley=1-beer.gif] [smiley=all_coholic.gif] [smiley=titanic.gif]Theres your problem!


----------



## SKIFFGUY (Jan 14, 2008)

Hmmm...... I can see a big increase in inflatable PFD's coming...


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

Story says found in 4 ft of water, I bet broken neck. Tragic for the family.


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

I am a big fan of civil liberty and the right to choose. That said, my wife, kids and I have all been wearing Inflatable PFDs for the past two summers (kids always) and think it is a no brainer. It was a little akward at first, but the newer/nicer ones are great. Any yeh...I caught some crap from my friends the first summer I put it on, but now many of them wear PFDs all the time. Why wouldn't you take the extra step to protect yourself and those you love? I simply could not win the argument against it. 

I have been on the water since I was a boy and have 20+ years at the helm of various boats and in many sea conditions. I say this not to toot my own horn, but to say that I am always surprised at how quickly conditions and situations change on the water and how foolish many boaters are out there (I have also been the fool) . Experience and boatmanship matter and a Boater Safety Course is a great tool, but it will not guarantee the environmental conditions or that other boaters will abide by the rules. 

I recently had nearly tragic experience with my best friend’s father in law that brought me to tears and gave me a greater appreciation for the risk you take on the water, as well as, the need for preparation and caution. I hope all of you take a minute to read this article about their story and ask yourself what you would do if it were you. Then go check the safety gear in your boat, spend the cash on a decent PFD, and have some fun on the water! 

http://blog.al.com/live/2011/05/fishermen_recount_tale_of_surv.html


----------

